# Recovered completely but now having a setback.



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

I had completely recovered from my DP, no trace of it! I was completely well for about 3 months and then boom, out of the blue came the derealization that we all know so well. Faces looked like wax, the room started to spin and I became dizzy. Over the next few days I drifted in and out of that unreal feeling only to find the grip of unreality tightening more day by day. Anyone else have experiences with setbacks, what does it mean? Any advice on how to deal with it? Will we be like this all of our lives? Right now it seems to be back and has been back for about 9 days. I'm trying not to get as anxious about it as I did before but any advice would be helpful. Thanks.
Rilke


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

hold on to "normalcy" that you felt hold onto it think it feel it do whatever you can to not lose that grip


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

You will beat it again. I think for the rest of our lives we will always have a chance to relapse back into our old anxiety dp/dr routines. Chances are everyone who recovers will also have a few relapses along the way. But I dont think this is anything to get discouraged about. I think we can still live good lives and spend most of our time recovered.

Just remember that you beat this once, and you will again.

=b


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

i saw some posts from dp's who got out of it, they said its normal to have it back, like one good day then two bad days then one great day...etc. so dont worry. you are on your way to complete recovery,it takes a little more time and the dp will gradually disapear. wish you the best


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

What treatment did you use to get rid of dr? Are you on meds?

When I take meds it takes the only real feelings I have left--anger, sadness. Then I feel like a real zoombie.

Tell us what you did to get where you were when you did not experience dr.

Anla


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

mate..... tell me about it! been fully recovered and living and loving l;ife for nearly 2 years straight! may i say how could is life when your init! emotion good or bad!..... however set back about 2 month ago..... without feeling fully dp'd dr'd i managed to control myself to nearly 100 % but then last week strangley i had a brilliant sunday i felt on a high (mood wise not drug wise) then on monday followed with me feeling really tired and i could feel myself slipping back into my head! feeling like being in adream what is everything etc blah blah.....

but i'm not letting this effect me! i feel like crying coz i'm so frustrated! but fook it ...i'm looking forward to the good things in my life, and thinking about recent times and what made me happy and how i felt... like listening to music which has good memories...even if its just memories of when u were non dp'd! i've beat this before...and i tell ya i'm beating this again and when i do there is no way its coming back! healthy body healthy mind all that bollocks....keeping hydrated, no caffine, sleep, vitramins, fish oil, relaxation, proper breathing!etc.....maintaining my liufe! doing things that "did" make me happy! and like last time one day its there the next its gone! its not like a snap, its gradual! but feeling alive and like everyone else is an amazing feeling!

keep positive man! i know like me your currently feeling like your just living in your head and in a dream like state! but trust me.....its all about Positve attitude! which i know is hard..i've had days where i just feel like i wanna sleep all day ...but you cant let this thing win man! and it wont!!

eventually i think ya mind gets sick of being miserable and emotionless ...lol  and snaps out so keep ya chin up....it does fook off eventually!!!!!

marc


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks you guys for all the supportive comments! I am not 100% better yet like I was before but I already feel myself having some good days in amongst the really dp'd, dr'd ones so I have hope. In answer to the question about what made me feel better I think it was a combination of things. I was on Lexapro when I recovered which helped because I think my dp is more related to depression than anxiety, I started getting better sleep and generally taking better care of myself, the stress level in my life gradually started to reduce and I bought a book on recovering from dp that was written by a former sufferer named Sean O'Conner. It was an e-book and it was the most helpful thing I had read on the subject. It made me feel hopeful and less afraid of the future and I think that significantly helped me. The stress level in my life is way up again (hubby and I are getting divorced after 8 yrs) and the dp is back! But I am determined to win out because I have before. I am currently back on my lexapro (10mg daily) and trying to live a healthy lifestyle and reduce my stress. Good luck to us all. I love you guys.
Rilke


----------



## Mr. P (Jul 15, 2007)

Beat it like you did the first time! It helps me to get angry at DP and focus my energy on Other stuff. Not really angry but you knwo what I mean.


----------



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like you had a bit of a panic attack... They come in many forms... Just chill out about it and dont worry.

I agree with the above poster, when i start thinking negative/anxious thoughts about DP, i just tell myself im better than that,


----------

